# Thoughts on Train Power 10



## Rotordriver (Nov 25, 2011)

I am finally setting up phase 1 of my outdoor layout and need a power supply. My thinking is that I do not want to purchase a separate transformer and controller because I plan to upgrade to the Revolution in the near future. That being said, what are your thoughts on USA Train's Train Power 10. It advertises 10 amps and up to 25V. I like the fact that the control is small, removable, and that it has an accessory output. Unless you guys recommend otherwise, I was planning on keeping it as my power supply when I upgrade to the Revolution for control.

Your thoughts? 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might want to check if it is linear output or pulse width modulated. 

If it is PWM, than you want to see how clean the output is at "full boat". 

It's probably fine. It's made by another company, I forgot who, but Paul Burch knows, it's on another thread somewhere. 

That company has been making supplies for a while, I've heard no negatives so far. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rotordriver (Nov 25, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, I'm just getting in to the hobby. What is the difference between pulse width and linear? What should I be looking for and why? I know it is voltage selectable between G, HO, and N. Don't know if that makes any difference. USA Trains' web site doesn't give a lot of details but LSOL did a video review on it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoPLJpAklb4


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The difference between pulses of full voltage, and a smoothly varying DC voltage. 

Some electronics do not want to be run on pulse power, things like sound units and decoders (like the revolution)... 

Someone needs to check the output, my opinion is don't buy it as a later power supply unless it goes to "full on" (no pulses) ... even then I don't like the idea, but it has been done successfully. 

Sorry, it takes a bit of knowledge to figure this stuff out and the answer to the question is probably not public knowledge... we need a person with a 'scope to check it out. 

It will probably be fine... 

Greg


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
I have the USA Trains RailPower 10. It runs LGB trains very smoothly, especially moguls and mallets. I usually double head my moguls with it. I purchased it to replace an MRC ControlMaster 20. It is in a beefier box than the MRC unit. It has more output (amps-10 compared to 6). The controls are the same and attach with a phone cord. I will likely get others when my MRC packs need replaced. I like the USA pack.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted, do you know any of the answers about the pulse qualities questions above? 

Thanks, Greg 

p.s. Rotordriver: Look down 11 threads in this forum, the thread is about this exact unit...


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
It is NOT the pulsed power. My LGB sound units operate nicely on it. It is equvalent in most respects to the MRC unit, but higher output. MRC no longer list the ControlMaster 20 in their descriptions on the web site, so I think it is discontinued. The USA Trains power supply seems to be a good replacement. I am a bit old fashioned and operate off track power only with none of the new fancy stuff.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool Ted, thanks for the comeback, so most likely a true linear supply with a throttle. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rotordriver (Nov 25, 2011)

Gentlemen, thank you for the input. I will take a look at the other thread as well. 

Greg, just to confirm, if it is linear it would be ok to use with the Revolution, if pulse width then probably not?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Unless you get the ARisto PWM to linear converter to put on the output of the power supply.

Ed


----------



## Rotordriver (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry but the congusion continues. After looking at a couple of manuals, doesn't Aristo recommend pulse width for its Locos? 

(Electrical stuff has always been Greek to me)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The output of the Revolution is pulse width modulated... the input to the revolution should be constant DC... filtered... according to Aristo. 

Greg


----------

